# Slow heartbeat , anyone?



## Elyzabeth (Jul 8, 2014)

Just got back from Dr. for respiratory problems,
 and she told me that I had a slow heartbeat...???

Never heard that before, EKG scheduled. 
Reading about it, it seems it is more common amongst older people


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 8, 2014)

I have the opposite-heartbeat too fast. 125 bpm at rest. I take meds for it and that keeps it at around 100-still fast but better.


----------



## Lon (Jul 8, 2014)

Nothing is wrong with a slow heart rate it's self. Athletes resting heart rate can be as low as 45 bpm. People that work out or exercicise on a regular basis will typically have a lower heart rate at rest, than people tha don't exercise. Mine right now after two glasses of wine and a light dinner     Is 65 bpm. I  run between 50 to 70 at rest.


----------



## d0ug (Jul 16, 2014)

Lon said:


> Nothing is wrong with a slow heart rate it's self. Athletes resting heart rate can be as low as 45 bpm. People that work out or exercicise on a regular basis will typically have a lower heart rate at rest, than people tha don't exercise. Mine right now after two glasses of wine and a light dinner     Is 65 bpm. I  run between 50 to 70 at rest.


Lon is right
  If the heart rate becomes erratic before you let the doctor start anything, check with a chiropractor to see if the spine has any disc degeneration that can pinch the nerves going to the heart. A-fib


----------



## oldman (Jul 30, 2014)

I am classified as a "slow beater." Because I run two miles a day, my heart rate is normally around 50-55. When I stayed overnight in the hospital four years ago after my back surgery, I was awaken by the nurse at 2:45 a.m. and she asked me if I was alright. I woke up and said what? And she asked me again. I told her yes, I think so, why, is there a problem? She said NO, but your heart rate dropped to 39. I was in a daze and didn't think too much of it until I woke up in the morning and I asked about my heart rate being so low and the nurse said it was probably because I was a jogger and I also may have been in a deep sleep.

Do you exercise a lot?


----------



## drifter (Aug 2, 2014)

I've had a slow heart rate a time or two. I don't do exercise; I'm a COPD patient in the latter stage. The last time my heart rate doppped into the forties, my nurse practishioner told me if it happened again to consider it a medical emergency and go to the emergency room.


----------



## Elyzabeth (Aug 27, 2014)

Oldman, i don't do that much excercise, swim seriously two times a week for 20 min 
walk about 30 minutes a day .. Up to 3 hours on occasion.

Had ekg, waiting to speak with dr.i always thougha slow heart beat was a sign of better health, generally...?


----------



## Vivjen (Aug 27, 2014)

My Dad has has a slow heart beat for ages. He now has a pacemaker..


----------



## d0ug (Aug 27, 2014)

My resting heart rate is 66 and I know people with a resting heart rate of 50 and they are perfectly healthy.  If you asked the doctor the first thing he will check is your insurance to see if he can milk it.


----------



## Vivjen (Aug 27, 2014)

Not necessarily true, d0ug; my Dad lasted for years....but started fainting in strange places....hence the pacemaker.
we do not pay for our healthcare like that...he had one because he needed it.


----------



## drifter (Sep 11, 2014)

My heart rate is about right at 70. I'm pretty healthy considering what's wrong with me.


----------



## Lee (Sep 12, 2014)

Hubby on blood pressure meds....it lowers the heart rate.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 10, 2014)

The condition is called bradycardia and while it might be OK for a super athlete to have a resting heart rate in the 50s it leaves seniors feeling chronically tired. I had a pacemaker installed and that pretty much fixed my problem.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 10, 2014)

A slow heartbeat is good. My husband is often 50.


----------

